# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box طلبات : فلاشة lg  انفينيون عربى

## راشدمحمد

السلام عليكم اخوانى الجهاز من فئة انفنيون ليس به لغة عربية ولم اجد جهاز مثله لانسخ منه  الرجاء فلاشة عربى ان وجدت -------- ليس على واجهته غير حرفي lg كما ان ديباجته ليس بها غيرالايمى-يعمل ببطاقة واحدة وهذه معلوماته على الفولكانو    Current Port:COM48   Detection initiated, connect the phone and power on it...   Vcc: null   Gnd: null   Vcc: null   Gnd: null   Analyzing Rx and Tx...   Infineon7880 RX: 1, TX: 5   Setting...   Pinouts setting complete!           Waiting for response, please press the power button...   CPU : 7880   Bootloader download complete.   Baud Setting:921600   Flash ID:0001011A   Flash Size:0x00400000   Flash reading complete!   Data has been saved in C:\VolcanoBox\tmp_6.bin,the size is 4M.

----------


## sab_bane

السلام عليكم لو أمكن صورة للجهاز

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك اخى
عند انشاء الموضوع لم اري إرفاق ملفات لذلك لم استطع رفع صورة
هذه صور اتمنى انها  تفى بالغرض

----------


## sab_bane

أخي الهاتف هو gb102  حاول التفليش على z3x و إن لم تنجح سأبحث لك عن الفلاشة المناسبة

----------


## راشدمحمد

الف شكر اخى-الجهاز يقبل التفليش عندى بالفولكانو يقبل كل عمليات التفليش عادى-ومشكلته فقط ليس به لغة عربية,شغال ليست به اي مشكلة والشكرمرةاخري

----------


## sab_bane

حمل هذه الفلاشة و جربها   من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك
جارى التحميل

----------


## راشدمحمد

مع شكرى اخى-لم أوفق-بعد فك الضغط كان حجم الفلاشة3,98 .فلشت الجهاز اخذ الفلاشة كاملة لكنه لم يفتح الا بفلاشته الاولى

----------


## sab_bane

جربها على z3x

----------


## راشدمحمد

تعبتك كتير إن شاءالله في ميزان حسناتك
البوكس غيرموجود حاليا وان شاءالله فيمابعداخبرك بالنتيجة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## sab_bane

أخي معك للأخر 
 هل تملك Octopus لأن الفلاشة موجودة في سرفر

----------


## راشدمحمد

للاسف لا
ولايوجد قريب -لكن محتمل اتحصل z3x

----------

